# Mein Teich-Garten



## Echinopsis (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich den alten Thread abschließen möchte und immer wieder mal kunterbunt Fotos zu zeigen habe, werde ich dies hier an dieser Stelle tun.

Die ersten Frühlings-Vorsommerimpressionen habe ich gestern am Teich und im Garten aufgenommen.


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich/Garten 2010*

Und der Rest...

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Casybay (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich/Garten 2010*

Einfach schön anzuschauen


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich/Garten 2010*

Gartenbilder kann ich auch nie genug sehen!


----------



## resa51 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich/Garten 2010*

Hallo zusammen,
güte Idee
Ich da auch noch was:
vor 2 Jahren habe ich im Garten eine Kräuterspirale gebaut. Unglaublich wie de Kräuter da wachsen. Wir sind schon ordentlich am ernten.


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich/Garten 2010*

Heute gibts mal neue Bilder, viel Spaß beim Betrachten! 
Ist alles sehr gut gewachsen


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich/Garten 2010*

Zweiter Teil..


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich/Garten 2010*

Wahnsinn Daniel ... wie weit bei Euch die Vegetation ist :drunk

Bei uns wieder einmal  bei 15,4°C

War so eine angenehme Gartenarbeitstemperatur, aber der Regen jetzt, hat uns hinein flüchten lassen


----------



## Majaberlin (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich/Garten 2010*

Schöne Bilder! Ich erfreue mich immer sehr daran.

Bei uns war es heute ganz schön warm, ich habe mein Hostabeet eingefriedet und habe beim Steineklopfen ganz schön geschwitzt. Obwohl uns der Wetterbericht auch für nachmittags Regen angekündigt hat, ist hier nichts gewesen außer ein paar Wolken. Wir haben schön draußen Kaffee getrunken, sehr angenehm. Aber nun soll es ja wieder bergab gehen mit den Temperaturen. Aber die Vegetation hat heute so richtig einen Schubs bekommen!


----------



## Fluni81 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich/Garten 2010*

Huhu!
Sooo schön bewachsen..da werd ich glatt neidisch
gruss antje


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich/Garten 2010*

Es gibt mal wieder neue Bilder von heute..viel Spaß


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich/Garten 2010*

Zweiter Teil 

...und der Rest!


----------



## Fluni81 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten 2010*

...wo sind die drei lebenden, roten Fischlies?


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten 2010*

Irgendwo unter den UW-Pflanzen


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten 2010*

So, nachdem ich mich erfolgreich letztes Jahr gedrückt habe (  ) gings gestern endlich daran das letzte "Steilufer" (mit sichtbarer Folie) zu beseitigen.

Habe eine alte Steinmauer abgetragen und aus der restlichen Folie eine großzügige Bucht entstehen lassen, die natürlich schon Pflanzen beheimatet. 

Ein Bild vom letzten Herbst:
  

Bilder von heute:


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten 2010*

..und noch ein paar Bilder vom Teich, die Pflanzen haben sich in den letzten Wochen sehr rasant entwickelt!


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten 2010*

Noch ein paar.


----------



## Eugen (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten 2010*



ohne Worte


----------



## Majaberlin (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten 2010*

Das ist ja richtig urwüchsig! Gefällt mir sehr gut, sieht so natürlich alles aus.


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten 2010*

Heute gibts mal wieder ein paar neue Fodos zu sehen 

 

 
A grüner, der Stock steht gerade mal ein Jahr 

 

 
Hier der Stock zu den Trauben

 

 
A Blauer 

 

 

 
Der Bauerngarten fängt an zu verkrauten..die Pflanzen haben hier alles im Griff 

 
Und hier entsteht ein neuer Miniteich, gerettete Teichschale vom letzten Projekt

 
Man(n) war schon fleißig und hat mit dem Aushub angefangen...ein Blumenbeet musste dran glauben 

 
Hier geht der "Garten" los - Alte Einfahrt mit Zwetschgenbaumbestand

 

 
Eine Wiese..gehört zum Garten. Hier könnte z.B mal ein TT stattfinden 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## buddler (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten 2010*

sooooooo viel platz und dann nicht mehr teich?jetzt aber mal richtig losgelegt.heb dir den mini für später auf.
spaten raus und ab aufs feld.
schöne gegend und schöner garten.
gruß jörg


----------



## danyvet (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten 2010*

Hallo Daniel,

weil ichs grad seh: du hast auf deinen Fotos KS im Teich, die in etwa so aussehen wie meine, nur dass deine oben schwimmen und meine unter Wasser sind. Bei Eugen und anderen, zb. auf den KS-Bildern, die Karsten von einem "wilden" Teich in seiner Umgebung reingestellt hat, schauen die KS nicht so "offen" aus, sondern stehen mit den Blättern mehr so senkrecht nach oben. Deine (und meine) sind viel sternförmiger.

Kann mir wer sagen, warum das so ist?

edit: jetzt seh ich grad, am letzten Bild von Beitrag #11 ist im Hintergrund so eine mit senkrecht rausragenden Blättern und im Vordergrund so eine, die ausschaut wie meine, auch so "durchsichtige" Blätter...


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten 2010*



dein garten könnte mir auch gefallen, superschön! 



buddler schrieb:


> sooooooo viel platz und dann nicht mehr teich?




das hab ich auch schon gedacht! 
wobei mir die große wiese links der einfahrt auch als streuobstwiese gut gefallen würde


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

nachdem hier seit einiger Zeit nichtsmehr gepostet wurde wird es Zeit das "neue Jahr" sinngemäß mit ein paar bunten Farben (auch hier) zu begrüßen.

Auch dieses Jahr werde ich diesen Thread wie gewohnt weiterführen.

Ein paar aktuelle Bilder aus dem Garten von heute.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

..noch ein paar Teichbilder!


----------



## Echinopsis (28. März 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

Hallo liebe Teichfreaks,

habe heute neue Pics gemacht, viel Spaß beim Betrachten!
Habe schon einen ganzen Haufen Unkraut gerupft...das Zeugs wächst mal wieder ohne Grenzen! 

 

 

Das Wasser ist wieder glasklar:
 

 

Meine Lieblinge - die Fritillaria:
 

 

 

 

 

 
Der Taglilienableger von Else vom TT2011


----------



## Echinopsis (28. März 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

..und der Rest:

 
Erste Clematistriebe

 
Fritillaria


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

...der Frühjahr hat auch hier Einzug gehalten!

Mal ein paar Impressionen von heute!


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

Dringend Zeit für ein Update, oder? 

War heute mal wieder beim Teich und habe ein paar Bilder für euch gemacht 
(Mittlererweile ist der Teich glaube ich fischlos)

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## pyro (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

Sehr schön... ich hab da ein paar Fragen:

1. Die Porphyrplatten im Vordergrund liegen die in Beton oder einfach so auf dem Boden?

2. Hast Du Fische im Teich?

3. Wie erreichst Du das klare Wasser? Nur durch viele Pflanzen oder verstecken sich da Filteranlagen?


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

Guten Morgen!

Zu 1) Die Platten liegen auf dem Boden, darunter ist eine 30cm Kiesdrainage und darüber 20cm Sand. Die Platten liegen seit 8 Jahren super, da brauche ich den Beton nicht!

Zu 2) Es waren mal ganz am Anfang 10 Goldfische drin...vor 3 Jahren (der Teich ist mittlererweile 9 Jahre alt) warens ca. 100 Goldfische als ich den ganzen Teich leergeschöpft hatte und neu angelegt. Rein kamen dann aus jugendlichem Leichtsinn wieder 4 Goldis, was ich im drauffolgenden Jahr bitter bereute, da sie sich wieder wie die Karnickel vermehrt hatten. Jetzt im Frühjahr habe ich mit dem Kescher nochmal eine große Abfischaktion gemacht und wieder an andere Teichfreunde verschenkt, seither habe ich keine Fische mehr erspäht (seit immerhin 6 Wochen). Entweder sie verstecken sich super oder ich habe alle erwischt! 

Zu 3) Ich habe an keinem meiner beiden Teiche Filteranlage, geschweige denn einen Stromanschluss. Der Garten mit dem Teich liegt fast direkt am Main, außerhalb menschlicher Zivilisation und Stromanschlüssen, ich würde schon sagen fast direkt in der Natur, wenn daneben nicht so ne plöde Straße wäre. Das klare Wasser habe ich einzig und alleine den vielen Unterwasserpflanzen zu verdanken (ich erinnere nochmal an meine 3 Schubkarren __ Hornkraut die ich aus diesem Teich geholt habe). Gesamtliteranzahl sind zwischen 3.500 und 4.500 Liter, schwankend nach dem Wasserpegel. Im.mo fehlen 10cm Wasser, die nächste Woche nachgefüllt werden.

Wie man sieht bekommt man sehr leicht klares, Algenfreies Wasser, wenn man bei der Pflanzenauswahl einige Dinge beachtet! Und da die Pflanzen aus Lindelbeach kommen muss das ja was werden - und sie gedeihen und wachsen jedes Jahr hervorragend!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Dringend Zeit für ein Update, oder?
> 
> War heute mal wieder beim Teich und habe ein paar Bilder für euch gemacht
> (Mittlererweile ist der Teich glaube ich fischlos)l




auf jeden fall zeit für ein update! superschöne bilder!  besonders gut gefällt mir natürlich die knorrige wurzel und die große rote hauswurzinsel. 
aber weisst du, was ich vermisse? nen gemütlichen stuhl, ne bank oder ähnliches am teichrand.  hast du auch nen eckchen, wo du dich einfach mal hinsetzen und den teich genießen kannst? 



Echinopsis schrieb:


> ich erinnere nochmal an meine 3 Schubkarren __ Hornkraut die ich aus diesem Teich geholt habel




du weisst ja hoffentlich, wohin mit den nächsten 3 schubkarren voll!!!  ich hab leider immer noch massiven unterwasserpflanzenmangel, die kommen hier einfach nicht in die gänge.  selbst von den im letzten jahr gekauften tannenwedeln ist nichtmal ein viertel im frühjahr wieder gekommen.


----------



## Inken (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

Hallo Daniel!

Was für ein Schmuckstück, wirklich wunderschön und herrlich eingewachsen! 

Aber auch das Gesamtbild gefällt mir sehr, der Charakter eines Bauerngartens, die alten Wagenräder am Zaun. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Pflock mit der Ziege.. 

Und falls du noch einmal tonnenweise __ Hornkraut entsorgst, denkst bitte auch an die liebe Inken!


----------



## pyro (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

Hallo Daniel, danke für die Info.

Um evtl. bei mir auch Porphyrplatten zu verlegen will ich keine 50 cm tief ausgraben und wohl in nen Sack Trasszement investieren müssen.

Bezüglich Fische hab ich auch noch nichts drin und überlege mir das noch sehr sorgfältig.

Ich hab zwar einen Minibachlauf und einen noch zu erstellenden Möchtegernfilter - will aber auch auf Pflanzen setzen. Du schreibst man sollte bei der Pflanzenauswahl einiges beachten - was denn??

Ich hab mir schon ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen gekauft aber das kleine Töpfchen das man da bekommt .... das dauert.
Wenn Du zum Teichtreffen eine Tüte __ Hornkraut über hast sag ich nicht nein.


Und das mit den Pflanzen aus Lindelbeach muss ein Insider sein den ich nicht verstehe....


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

Wartet mal, ich habe kein __ Hornkraut entsorgt, das habe ich ja auch nicht geschrieben!!

Mit dem TT werde ich keine Pflanzen bringen, da ich vorher arbeite und direkt von der Arbeit aus weiter fahre...die sind tot wenn ich das mache!

Ansonsten Danke für das Feedback! 

Lindelbeach = Eugen  Bessere Pflanzen gibts eigentlich nichtmehr


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

Zeit für ein Update 

Mittlererweile ist alles überwuchert. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

Moin Leute,

wird Zeit für ein Update...Bilder sind von heute! Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

...mal wieder Zeit für ein Update!
Bilder sind von heute, viel Spaß!


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

Ooooch, Deine __ Iris blüht schon?

Meine muckert vor sich hin  ... oder sind die Lilafarbenen später?

Mandy


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Zeit für das Jährliche Update!
Nach dem Regenwetter der letzten Tage ist der Garten mitsamt Teich ein reiner Urwald geworden.
Den __ Hosta`s scheints zu gefallen (Gruß an Helmut! Die haben sich toll entwickelt!)

lG
Daniel


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich-Garten*

Servus Daniel

Schöööönnnnn ... 

Wahnsinn ... eine grüne Hölle 

Wenn das mit dem "Wachstumswetter so weiter geht, 
brauchst bald eine Machete ...

Wünsche Dir einen schönen Sonntag
Helmut


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Juni 2014)

Ich habe das Gefühl es wird mal wieder Zeit für ein Update.

Aber zuerst ein kleines Suchbild.
Wer findet den Frosch?
 

...ok, kleine Hilfe von mir:
 

Jetzt aber, oder? 

 

..noch ein paar weitere Bilder:


----------



## paulo (6. Juni 2014)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Wer findet den Frosch?



man ich suche wie verrückt auf dem ersten Bild, anstatt mal runter zu scrollen


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Juni 2014)




----------

